# dvd dts compatability



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

hi, i have a kenwood home theatre system that supports dolby and dts, but i've just bought a dvd player that apparently isn't DTS compatible but when i play a dts dvd it gives me the audio option for dolby and dts and even my home theatre system dts light shows as well.

so is the dvd company talking bollocks?


----------



## n8af (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Stephenm2682,

What is the brand and model of the dvd player you are using?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My guess is that the mfgr put all the right bits and pieces in your player but didn't want to pay for the license to put the DTS logo on it. If it gives you the option to choose DTS and your HT says that its seeing a DTS signal, you know the old saying: If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's a duck. Enjoy.


----------

